# Red spots on feet and on shell



## Isa (Jan 12, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I have noticed some red spots on Hermy's 2 feet and his shell looks transparent at some places, we see some red from his blood, I am not too sure if it is normal growth or something else. He has a very good appetite and is very active. His temps are 24-25C on the cold side, and 34-35 under the MBV bulb. 

here is some pics (sorry they are not super good but they were taken from my cell phone)












Also, Hermys skin does not shed, so he has plenty of dead skin on his face, the vet gave me some bag balm ointment to put but told me to stop since Hermy was trying to remove it with his arm, anyway, since last week, it looks like some skin are missing under his norstils, it is all white, does anyone of you know why?






Thank you


----------



## yagyujubei (Jan 12, 2012)

The translucent shell edges, I wouldn't worry about.The feet look to me like she's been on concrete, and are slightly rubbed raw. Her head looks very dry to me. I would try a moisturizer, though I have never been a fan of bag balm. Maybe just rub a little vaseline (petrolatum) on her head to keep it moist.


----------



## ascott (Jan 12, 2012)

Perhaps just give a good warm soak...and hold off on applying anything further to her skin.....maybe a spritz a time or two in her enclosure to help generate a tad humidity.....


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jan 12, 2012)

ascott said:


> Perhaps just give a good warm soak...and hold off on applying anything further to her skin.....maybe a spritz a time or two in her enclosure to help generate a tad humidity.....



2nd this...some skin creams for people can make a tortoise ill.


----------



## Irwin4530 (Jan 12, 2012)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> ascott said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps just give a good warm soak...and hold off on applying anything further to her skin.....maybe a spritz a time or two in her enclosure to help generate a tad humidity.....
> ...



I 3rd the soaks and spritzing....BUT is anyone else concerned that the bedding (looks like wood chips) may be causing/facilitating the dryness and perhaps even the irritation on the leggs??


----------



## Isa (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the advices 
Hermy has a water dish in his enclosure and I soak him every morning. The vet told me that the dead skin on his head will always stay there, apparently, it is not uncommon in tortoises, did anybody ever saw a tortoise with the same problem? what was concerning me was the white skin under his nostrils. 
@ yagyujubei, thank you, you are probably right for his feet, there are 2 slates under his food dish and he loves to walk on it over and over and over, I will remove one of them and see if his feet get better.


----------



## ascott (Jan 12, 2012)

> BUT is anyone else concerned that the bedding (looks like wood chips) may be causing/facilitating the dryness and perhaps even the irritation on the leggs??



I agree...I would, and do, use dirt, organic soil and coco coir for the two RFs I have. I know that some folks use the wood shavings but it does seem a bit like it would dry and add to irritation...

Also, his beak seems a little long...perhaps if you give him bigger pieces of food and perhaps put a rounded rock in the enclosure he may be able to rub and scrape his beak on the rock to help wear it down?


----------

